# Aren't you glad your hives are on the ground?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....120_748703421844440_2703321399528400273_o.jpg


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bet you don't have comb like this!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1426627128_858cee49e7c3d2d153096c1cce6906cb


----------



## thewhiterhino (Oct 5, 2014)

I have no idea how that would work


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Honey harvest would not be fun!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait til Ace sees this thread ... he will be telling us how those beekeepers built their hive stands _all wrong_! 









More of the images from this set at this Daily Mail page: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...sly-mountain-covered-hives.html#ixzz3CpwU1AOv


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Ace should conduct a full engineering study and report back to us!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Early lesson is dont jump around and do a dance when you get stung!


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Where are their buckets? :kn:

That just goes to show that there is more than one way to skin a cat...


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

crofter said:


> Early lesson is dont jump around and do a dance when you get stung!


No kidding. You'd find what drones really feel like when they get expelled from the hive!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow that's insane!

Wonder how long it's been done that way & if anyone has been killed.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

TalonRedding said:


> Where are their buckets? :kn:


I did see one slab of slate on one hive but wind currents are usually straight up or straight down on a mountain face like that. No way for the hives to topple over.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought the bucket might be for passing things up and down, I wouldn't want to work that apiary having to clamber up and down for every little thing. That guy must be fit.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Acebird said:


> I did see one slab of slate on one hive but wind currents are usually straight up or straight down on a mountain face like that. No way for the hives to topple over.


Lol....you're a trip!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

One word..... WHY?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Do you suppose they had a Hilti or would that be star drill and hammer to set the pins?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hilti? Are you kidding?! Try Harbor Freight!


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> One word..... WHY?


My thought exactly.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

For as often as I drop my hive tool, it'd take forever to check those hives.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad that I don't have to climb that high. Looks like a miniature Perone hive built out of recycled pallets. Now that's a good idea. I counted 1/3 on the pic and got lost with so many hives. Must be close to 200+ hives up there. Wonder how he's able to collect the honey and do swarm management if at all. That's what happens when flat land is scarce or not available to him. I voted for the most amazing pic on BeeS this year.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I did assume Hilti. Which also made me wonder if this apiary is fairly recent rather than how it's always been done.

Going by that other Chinese beekeeping doco that was posted on Beesource maybe a year ago, that could be enough hives to provide a living for one family. But wow imagine working there all the time.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking at the weathered hives and the oxidized metal braces on the cliff, I think it is about
5-8 years since "Shennongjia Natural Reserve was established in 1982 and encompasses three vertical vegetation zones."

What does it mean by 3 vegetation zones though?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

It would not be impossible to hand drill the pins but if it was done as a park project they may have done it the modern way. The hives do appear to be even aged. That doesn't take anything away though, from the difficulty of beekeeping under those conditions.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i'm guessing they use a punjar. we use one for drilling rock on remote trail work. my first thought was that flat ground must be valuable or unavailable. i like it. it looks like they don't reuse the comb to me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A _Pionjär _is a portable combo drill/breaker ...








Photo Credit and more info


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tim KS said:


> For as often as I drop my hive tool, it'd take forever to check those hives.


Tether


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Question is, what's the cell size on that comb? :lookout:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

And......are they treatment free? :lpf:


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Where there is a will, there is a way......Impressive display of motivation and hard work!

I'm glad to have mellifera instead of dorsata. That part of the world is where the varroa mite originated isn't it?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Barry said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....120_748703421844440_2703321399528400273_o.jpg


 Very poor brood pattern


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

My wife thinks it was HER idea to take up beekeeping.

If it had required working at heights, it would NOT have been.


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd Like To Be There To See A Bee Inspectors Face When Seeing Something Like This, 
Probably Not a Thorough Inspection

Bee Tough On A Forklift


----------

